

Riak CS 1.4 Released; Features OpenStack Swift API Integration - pharkmillups
http://basho.com/riak-cs-1-4-is-now-available/

======
bsg75
Is the apparent ability of CS 1.4 to manage large binary content (streaming
video?) something new to Riak? Or has it had this capability all along?

Is the new feature set Swift specific, or is content management the new
feature?

